# Eureka "Just Another Day" (7/16/2012, Series Finale, Spoilers)



## LoadStar (Jul 24, 2001)

That was pretty good. A little bit schmaltzy and on the nose in parts (the whole life flashing before Carter's eyes, for one), but still ultimately pretty good. And they managed to keep Eureka open, like people wanted... so ultimately, although some people are gone, life there goes on. 

The cameo from Grant Imahara was a little too obvious, if you ask me. They should have had him in the background of some other scene with him complaining at DoD movers, or something like that. The Paglia storefront was similarly a little too obvious.

Did James Callis (Trevor Grant) sound odd to anyone else? It definitely didn't sound like his previous American-ish accent.

I'm glad they remembered the Zoe/Carter seeing themselves from the pilot.... and personally, I'm glad they just included it as a reference, they didn't focus too much on it. It was never supposed to be a serious plot point, it was just one of those wacky Eureka things, which is how they treated it here.


----------



## Rob Helmerichs (Oct 17, 2000)

That was a nice way to end it.

And I'm really glad it's over, because it was already really pretty...over.


----------



## Dmtalon (Dec 28, 2003)

I enjoyed this episode and the series.

This was kind of a channel finally too for me since Eureka was the last thing I was recording on Syfy. I certainly miss SciFi.


----------



## betts4 (Dec 27, 2005)

I liked it and some of the elements were soooo Eureka. Like Fargo sitting down and not moving. And the sheriff's jeep - getting taken apart, instead of squashed or set on fire or such. It was a good ending. 

During the Carter flashback of his life, I was waiting to see the wicked witch on the bicycle fly by. It just had a very Oz feel to it.


----------



## GAViewer (Oct 18, 2007)

LoadStar said:


> I'm glad they remembered the Zoe/Carter seeing themselves from the pilot....


In the pilot both versions are in cars, whereas in the finale the leaving versions are in Jack's Jeep. Of course this could be explained by the alternate timeline. That is in the new or current timeline the versions going in could have seen the leaving versions in a jeep.


----------



## RGM1138 (Oct 6, 1999)

It lived up to its title. And they tried to bring back (almost) everybody. Even the dog. (I had to Netflix the pilot to recall that detail).

All's well that ends.

I wonder how long Fargo's faux girlfriend will live.


----------



## LoadStar (Jul 24, 2001)

RGM1138 said:


> I wonder how long Fargo's faux girlfriend will live.


Well, they basically said the cloned bodies were essentially human, and it is based on her original DNA, so I'd say roughly about as long as the "real" Holly's natural life, providing nothing else happens to her.


----------



## LoadStar (Jul 24, 2001)

GAViewer said:


> In the pilot both versions are in cars, whereas in the finale the leaving versions are in Jack's Jeep. Of course this could be explained by the alternate timeline. That is in the new or current timeline the versions going in could have seen the leaving versions in a jeep.


Yeah, they screwed that one up a bit. The bad part is that they had every opportunity to get it right... the Jeep was being sawed apart in GD, so they could have had a throwaway scene with Henry giving the sedan back to Jack, since his Jeep wasn't put back together yet.


----------



## Rob Helmerichs (Oct 17, 2000)

LoadStar said:


> Yeah, they screwed that one up a bit. The bad part is that they had every opportunity to get it right... the Jeep was being sawed apart in GD, so they could have had a throwaway scene with Henry giving the sedan back to Jack, since his Jeep wasn't put back together yet.


Except this is a different timeline, in which obviously when they first arrived, they saw themselves in a Jeep.


----------



## Jonathan_S (Oct 23, 2001)

betts4 said:


> I liked it and some of the elements were soooo Eureka. Like Fargo sitting down and not moving. And the sheriff's jeep - getting taken apart, instead of squashed or set on fire or such.


That was very Eureka. But just now reading that I'm wondering why they didn't just push it back through the wormhole once they knew it was stable?

Seems easier that disassembling it to cart the pieces out of GD. 
(And if you didn't want to risk a person through the wormhole again just put it in neutral and push from the front until Andy can pull it the rest of the way through. Then get a ride out to drive it back.

That said, it didn't seem out of place to see it getting pulled apart behind them during the episode itself.


----------



## jschuur (Nov 27, 2002)

For a second there, I thought they were going to sell the town to the Warehouse 13 people. That would have been hilarious.


----------



## Rob Helmerichs (Oct 17, 2000)

jschuur said:


> For a second there, I thought they were going to sell the town to the Warehouse 13 people. That would have been hilarious.


They should have had Fargo and Holly go to work for the Warehouse organization. They wouldn't ever HAVE to show up on the other show, but there would always be the possibility...


----------



## GAViewer (Oct 18, 2007)

Jonathan_S said:


> That was very Eureka. But just now reading that I'm wondering why they didn't just push it back through the wormhole once they knew it was stable?


When I saw them taking it apart, I immediately guessed that the writers had written it that way so that Jack would have to take Zoe in a car. When they left in the Jeep I thought that they weren't going to meet themselves on the way in. Then I noticed the rain and when the car appears I just knew they were meeting themselves. But as I said the fact the meeting we saw happen in the pilot was another timeline allows this. I do wonder if the writers did it on purpose.

But the big question that wasn't answered is what happened to Jack, Allison, Henry, Jo, and Fargo of this timeline? Did they get stuck in the past? Or did they get sent to the timeline these characters left? Or maybe to a third timeline?


----------



## Shakhari (Jan 2, 2005)

I liked the finale, but it's been a hard slog this season. As campy as the show was, I liked it a lot the first three seasons. It was never the same after they came back from 1947.


----------



## robojerk (Jun 13, 2006)

GAViewer said:


> But the big question that wasn't answered is what happened to Jack, Allison, Henry, Jo, and Fargo of this timeline? Did they get stuck in the past? Or did they get sent to the timeline these characters left? Or maybe to a third timeline?


I think they replaced their doubles.


----------



## betts4 (Dec 27, 2005)

Yay!!! got my season 5 dvd from Amazon today! That's great, watched the last episode and then it was delivered the next day.


----------



## marrone (Oct 11, 2001)

Regarding the seeing themselves in the car: Didn't they already do that once in the series? When I saw that, I was thinking "they showed this AGAIN".

-Mike


----------



## DevdogAZ (Apr 16, 2003)

marrone said:


> Regarding the seeing themselves in the car: Didn't they already do that once in the series? When I saw that, I was thinking "they showed this AGAIN".
> 
> -Mike


Yes, the opening scene of the pilot had Jack and Zoe driving along in the rain and suddenly they passed a car that had what appeared to be themselves in it driving the other way. Everyone has always assumed that this would be how the series ended, and they were right. We just saw that same scene from the other car's perspective this time.


----------



## Jonathan_S (Oct 23, 2001)

Rob Helmerichs said:


> They should have had Fargo and Holly go to work for the Warehouse organization. They wouldn't ever HAVE to show up on the other show, but there would always be the possibility...


I actually looked to see if the stuff was getting transfered to warehouse 13. But according to the recheduled orders it was going to a Washington DC warehouse 32 (IIRC). In any case too high a number to be part of the Warehouse 13 series of super special warehouses.

Although I guess, as they left it, they could still find excusses to pull in the occasional Eureka alumn as a Warehouse 13 guest star.


----------



## DevdogAZ (Apr 16, 2003)

GAViewer said:


> In the pilot both versions are in cars, whereas in the finale the leaving versions are in Jack's Jeep. Of course this could be explained by the alternate timeline. That is in the new or current timeline the versions going in could have seen the leaving versions in a jeep.


I'm glad you remembered that, because I assumed the pilot episode had the Jeep. When I watched the finale and saw that, I figured that finally explained why they kept resurrecting the old, crappy Jeep rather than getting Carter a new car, because they needed it to exist in that final scene. But since that's not the case, what was the reason they insisted on always repairing that Jeep, when Carter's deputies had nicer cars, and when that car was destroyed countless times during the series?


----------



## LoadStar (Jul 24, 2001)

DevdogAZ said:


> I'm glad you remembered that, because I assumed the pilot episode had the Jeep. When I watched the finale and saw that, I figured that finally explained why they kept resurrecting the old, crappy Jeep rather than getting Carter a new car, because they needed it to exist in that final scene. But since that's not the case, what was the reason they insisted on always repairing that Jeep, when Carter's deputies had nicer cars, and when that car was destroyed countless times during the series?


I think it was just Carter's preference. He really love that old Jeep. Plus, somehow it was a perfect fit for his personality.


----------



## dianebrat (Jul 6, 2002)

Jonathan_S said:


> I actually looked to see if the stuff was getting transfered to warehouse 13. But according to the recheduled orders it was going to a Washington DC warehouse 32 (IIRC). In any case too high a number to be part of the Warehouse 13 series of super special warehouses.
> 
> Although I guess, as they left it, they could still find excusses to pull in the occasional Eureka alumn as a Warehouse 13 guest star.


Alphas has now shown itself to be in the same universe show-wise, so we could sneak in there too!


----------



## nirisahn (Nov 19, 2005)

DevdogAZ said:


> I'm glad you remembered that, because I assumed the pilot episode had the Jeep. When I watched the finale and saw that, I figured that finally explained why they kept resurrecting the old, crappy Jeep rather than getting Carter a new car, because they needed it to exist in that final scene. But since that's not the case, what was the reason they insisted on always repairing that Jeep, when Carter's deputies had nicer cars, and when that car was destroyed countless times during the series?


I saw it as kind of a running gag, like the way they keep killing Kenny in South Park. You knew the jeep was gonna buy it before the end of the episode. The only question was how.


----------



## LoadStar (Jul 24, 2001)

nirisahn said:


> I saw it as kind of a running gag, like the way they keep killing Kenny in South Park. You knew the jeep was gonna buy it before the end of the episode. The only question was how.


That too. That sort of explained why Carter reacted the way he did when he saw them slicing apart the jeep... it was a sort of "Oh, so that's how it's going to happen this time" reaction.


----------



## Cragmyre (Mar 8, 2004)

Rob Helmerichs said:


> They should have had Fargo and Holly go to work for the Warehouse organization. They wouldn't ever HAVE to show up on the other show, but there would always be the possibility...


This could still happen. Holly did say she was going to work for a really top secret operation that travels a lot and she needed a team.


----------



## Rob Helmerichs (Oct 17, 2000)

Cragmyre said:


> This could still happen. Holly did say she was going to work for a really top secret operation that travels a lot and she needed a team.


But she specifically said DARPA.


----------



## betts4 (Dec 27, 2005)

Since this is the series finale, does anyone have a very favorite episode or two? From the whole series?


----------



## JasonLP (Jul 3, 2003)

I especially liked the reference to the alternate future that we saw in the season 1 finale, when Jack felt deja vu after Allison told him she was pregnant. 

I do wish, though, that they did something else during the series to follow-up on Henry's anger at Jack.

Though I'm sad to see Eureka gone, I did enjoy this episode and liked what they did with it.


----------



## DevdogAZ (Apr 16, 2003)

LoadStar said:


> The cameo from Grant Imahara was a little too obvious, if you ask me. They should have had him in the background of some other scene with him complaining at DoD movers, or something like that. The Paglia storefront was similarly a little too obvious.
> 
> Did James Callis (Trevor Grant) sound odd to anyone else? It definitely didn't sound like his previous American-ish accent.


I noticed the Paglia sign on that window, but didn't recognize Grant. When/where was he? I read that there were lots of little easter eggs in this episode. I wonder what others I missed. I thought I saw Stan Lee during Jack's wormhole sequence. What episode was that from?

I also thought Baltar's voice sounded very strange, like he forgot how to do an American accent.


----------



## nirisahn (Nov 19, 2005)

Grant was at the beginning before the opening credits. He was following around a little robot.


----------



## DevdogAZ (Apr 16, 2003)

nirisahn said:


> Grant was at the beginning before the opening credits. He was following around a little robot.


Thanks. Didn't realize that was him. I'll have to rewatch that scene.


----------



## betts4 (Dec 27, 2005)

DevdogAZ said:


> I also thought Baltar's voice sounded very strange, like he forgot how to do an American accent.


I thought his voice sounded really strange also. I almost thought it wasn't the same actor for a few seconds.


----------



## LoadStar (Jul 24, 2001)

DevdogAZ said:


> Yes, the opening scene of the pilot had Jack and Zoe driving along in the rain and suddenly they passed a car that had what appeared to be themselves in it driving the other way. Everyone has always assumed that this would be how the series ended, and they were right. We just saw that same scene from the other car's perspective this time.


I just checked this scene from the pilot. The other thing they screwed up, besides the cruiser vs. Jeep thing, was that the "other" Zoe in the pilot episode was grinning and waving.

I'm nitpicking, I know. I also realize it can be chalked up to another difference from this reality vs. the original one.


----------



## DevdogAZ (Apr 16, 2003)

LoadStar said:


> I just checked this scene from the pilot. The other thing they screwed up, besides the cruiser vs. Jeep thing, was that the "other" Zoe in the pilot episode was grinning and waving.
> 
> I'm nitpicking, I know. I also realize it can be chalked up to another difference from this reality vs. the original one.


That's odd. It means "End of Series Zoe" remembered seeing herself from the pilot and was expecting the pass. Since it's obvious the writers tried to payoff that opening scene, I wonder why the writers didn't create some scenario where "End of Series Zoe" realized what was coming and waved, rather than she and Jack sitting there seeming to be just as clueless as the other set driving toward Eureka.

Unless, of course, this is an endless recurring loop thing, and the pass we saw in the pilot was not the same pass we saw in the finale. The pass from the pilot will happen sometime, in one of the iterations of the recurring loop, but this wasn't it.


----------



## hummingbird_206 (Aug 23, 2007)

I'm sorry to see the show end. I thought they did a great job with the final episode. I'll miss it.


----------



## TonyD79 (Jan 4, 2002)

betts4 said:


> I thought his voice sounded really strange also. I almost thought it wasn't the same actor for a few seconds.


I think that was supposed to be part of his new persona. Or just a slip up by the actor.

I will miss this show. Nothing monumental. Just a nice quirky small show.


----------



## betts4 (Dec 27, 2005)

Just watched the dvd's and the gag reel was hilarious and also the commentary for the final episode. They pointed out all kinds of people that were in the scenes that had been in earlier episodes or were part of the crew.


----------



## DouglasPHill (Feb 10, 2005)

I wish Stark had returned, keeping with Eureka, in some really odd fashion like calling in from a base on the moon or something.


----------



## LoadStar (Jul 24, 2001)

DouglasPHill said:


> I wish Stark had returned, keeping with Eureka, in some really odd fashion like calling in from a base on the moon or something.


...except that he's dead. (Yes, in this reality as well.)


----------



## DouglasPHill (Feb 10, 2005)

Well it is tv, we saw him dematerialize in some chamber, but then again people dematerialize in the transporter on Startrek. So maybe he's dead, maybe not.


----------



## Steveknj (Mar 10, 2003)

I liked the ending. I was wondering how they were going to save Eureka.

Did anyone else think, when carter drove through the worm hole initially, that he was going to wind up in the original time line?


----------



## LoadStar (Jul 24, 2001)

DouglasPHill said:


> Well it is tv, we saw him dematerialize in some chamber, but then again people dematerialize in the transporter on Startrek. So maybe he's dead, maybe not.


They definitively said that he was dead, in dialogue, after they returned from the past.


----------



## cheesesteak (Jul 24, 2003)

How many baby daddies does Allison have? I can't remember who Jenna's father is.

Allison was WEARING that brown dress in the first half hour.


----------



## betts4 (Dec 27, 2005)

Steveknj said:


> I liked the ending. I was wondering how they were going to save Eureka.
> 
> Did anyone else think, when carter drove through the worm hole initially, that he was going to wind up in the original time line?


Yes! I was thinking that would have been kind of both fun and frustrating!



cheesesteak said:


> How many baby daddies does Allison have? I can't remember who Jenna's father is.
> 
> Allison was WEARING that brown dress in the first half hour.


3 babies, 3 daddies.

And in the dvd commentary they said that she bought the dress for some event to celebrate season 6 and then when it was cancelled she said "I am going to wear this dress."


----------



## Steveknj (Mar 10, 2003)

betts4 said:


> Yes! I was thinking that would have been kind of both fun and frustrating!


In a TWO hour finale, I could see them going back to the original timeline. They could resolve the storylines in the "new" timeline (Eureka getting sold, etc.) and the have Carter drive through the worm hole and back to the "old" timeline. I was actually kind of surprised they didn't do a two hour finale actually. A lot of things felt rushed.


----------



## LoadStar (Jul 24, 2001)

cheesesteak said:


> How many baby daddies does Allison have? I can't remember who Jenna's father is.


Jenna's father is Nathan Stark. On the other hand, we don't know anything about Kevin's father, other than that he's dead too.


----------



## Rob Helmerichs (Oct 17, 2000)

LoadStar said:


> Jenna's father is Nathan Stark. On the other hand, we don't know anything about Kevin's father, other than that he's dead too.


Doesn't look good for Jack...spawn & die seems to be her mating pattern.


----------



## eddyj (Jun 20, 2002)

Rob Helmerichs said:


> Doesn't look good for Jack...spawn & die seems to be her mating pattern.


I was getting more or a black widow vibe.


----------



## DouglasPHill (Feb 10, 2005)

Steveknj said:


> I liked the ending. I was wondering how they were going to save Eureka.
> 
> Did anyone else think, when carter drove through the worm hole initially, that he was going to wind up in the original time line?


That would have been really cool and really a Eureka ending. The writers missed their opportunity.


----------



## cheesesteak (Jul 24, 2003)

I still Taggart after all these years. To think that Jo was humping on that gives me the heebeejeebies.


----------



## Amnesia (Jan 30, 2005)

Steveknj said:


> Did anyone else think, when carter drove through the worm hole initially, that he was going to wind up in the original time line?


No, but after he jumped into the wormhole to save everyone and he landed in the park, it did occur to me that he might be back in the original timeline...


----------



## Linnemir (Apr 7, 2009)

Rob Helmerichs said:


> Doesn't look good for Jack...spawn & die seems to be her mating pattern.


I may be out in left field on this one, but I had somehow gotten the idea that Allison and Stark had been married before the series started, and had divorced by the time it started. I thought Stark was Kevin's father, and the wedding that never occurred was their second wedding ...


----------



## RGM1138 (Oct 6, 1999)

Steveknj said:


> I liked the ending. I was wondering how they were going to save Eureka.
> 
> Did anyone else think, when carter drove through the worm hole initially, that he was going to wind up in the original time line?


I kinda thought it would end with Eureka collapsing into the wormhole. And in 6 months, a TV movie would have the Sheriff finding a way to bring it all back. Maybe another animated Christmas special.

Again, outsmarting all of the geniuses of GD.


----------



## Amnesia (Jan 30, 2005)

Well, he's the strong force...


----------



## Eddief66 (Oct 24, 2009)

Linnemir said:


> I may be out in left field on this one, but I had somehow gotten the idea that Allison and Stark had been married before the series started, and had divorced by the time it started. I thought Stark was Kevin's father, and the wedding that never occurred was their second wedding ...


You're right about one thing, they were married before. But Kevin's not from that marriage. His father died shortly after he was born.


----------



## DevdogAZ (Apr 16, 2003)

cheesesteak said:


> Allison was WEARING that brown dress in the first half hour.


Oh yeah. Forgot to mention that. She was looking amazing in that dress.


----------



## Gunnyman (Jul 10, 2003)

I have been an off and on watcher of the show for a few seasons and am wondering was this the first time Vincent's sexuality was referenced?


----------



## marrone (Oct 11, 2001)

Amnesia said:


> No, but after he jumped into the wormhole to save everyone and he landed in the park, it did occur to me that he might be back in the original timeline...


Me too. They kept showing that statue over and over. It looked deliberate. I know the statue changed between the timelines. But I forgot which was which. I figured that was supposed to be an obvious clue that he went back to the original timeline. But obviously that wasn't the case.

-Mike


----------



## marrone (Oct 11, 2001)

My only real gripe about the last episode: Now we'll never know what the artifact truly was. Yes, I'm still annoyed about that!

-Mike


----------



## Amnesia (Jan 30, 2005)

Gunnyman said:


> (...) was this the first time Vincent's sexuality was referenced?


According to the Eureka Wiki, there has been at least one other reference:


> Apart from displaying the somewhat stereotypical flamboyant demeanor and mannerisms, in the episode Games People Play he inquires of Sheriff Carter, who is asking about Deputy Jo Lupo (who has vanished from the holographic representation of the town Carter is trapped in) "Is he cute?"


----------



## Gunnyman (Jul 10, 2003)

Amnesia said:


> According to the Eureka Wiki, there has been at least one other reference:


Thanks. 
I'm going to miss this show. I got hooked with the 1943 season and watched ever since.


----------



## Steveknj (Mar 10, 2003)

Linnemir said:


> I may be out in left field on this one, but I had somehow gotten the idea that Allison and Stark had been married before the series started, and had divorced by the time it started. I thought Stark was Kevin's father, and the wedding that never occurred was their second wedding ...


That's what I thought too. And I think that's the way it was.


----------



## Hoffer (Jun 1, 2001)

Can someone help me with this episode. I watched the entire thing, but I must have dosed off. I saw the wormholes, Andy getting pulled into pieces and the sheriff going through the wormhole and seeing his life flash before his eyes. What I missed is why the wormholes were happening and what they did about them.

Also saw the guy from Battlestar show up to buy and save the city. He is from the past right? When they went back in time, they brought him to the future with them, right?

I should just rewatch the episode. Pretty lame that I watch the entire series and the last episode I barely remember what happened.


----------



## eddyj (Jun 20, 2002)

Hoffer said:


> Can someone help me with this episode. I watched the entire thing, but I must have dosed off. I saw the wormholes, Andy getting pulled into pieces and the sheriff going through the wormhole and seeing his life flash before his eyes. What I missed is why the wormholes were happening and what they did about them.


The data transfer was causing it, since the movers had taken a regulating piece of equipment. The collapsed them into a single one, and Carter went through with Fardo's strong force thingamagig and that made them go away.

Or something like that.


----------



## EvilMidniteBombr (May 25, 2006)

Was anyone else expecting Carter to "slide" through the wormhole and come out on the same Earth but a different dimension?


----------



## kmccbf (Mar 9, 2002)

EvilMidniteBombr said:


> Was anyone else expecting Carter to "slide" through the wormhole and come out on the same Earth but a different dimension?


How do you know he didn't and just hasn't noticed yet? It might make a great beginning for a special somewhere down the road.


----------



## rrrobinsonjr (Nov 26, 2004)

...Awful ending to the show. This episode was slapped together like a refugee camp.


----------



## DevdogAZ (Apr 16, 2003)

rrrobinsonjr said:


> ...Awful ending to the show. This episode was slapped together like a refugee camp.


Considering that they only had a few days between when they found out they were canceled and could produce one more episode, to the time they had to shoot this and wrap the series, I'd say they did a pretty damn good job.


----------



## jehma (Jan 22, 2003)

LoadStar said:


> The cameo from Grant Imahara was a little too obvious, if you ask me..


Did he have any prior connection to the show or was this just a random cameo?


----------



## busyba (Feb 5, 2003)

DevdogAZ said:


> Considering that they only had a few days between when they found out they were canceled and could produce one more episode, to the time they had to shoot this and wrap the series, I'd say they did a pretty damn good job.


I'm pretty sure the line about how "at least the DOD gave us six weeks" followed by the memo from DOD that their closing was moved up to today was a bit of a reference to that.


----------



## LoadStar (Jul 24, 2001)

jehma said:


> Did he have any prior connection to the show or was this just a random cameo?


Random cameo, as far as I know.


----------



## DevdogAZ (Apr 16, 2003)

busyba said:


> I'm pretty sure the line about how "at least the DOD gave us six weeks" followed by the memo from DOD that their closing was moved up to today was a bit of a reference to that.


Yep, that's exactly what that was. They were told they'd have a six-episode final season, and then at the last minute they were told they'd been canceled and that they could make one more wrap up episode.


----------



## Rob Helmerichs (Oct 17, 2000)

Heh, that slipped by me. Clever.

So does that mean the show was denewed?


----------



## DevdogAZ (Apr 16, 2003)

Rob Helmerichs said:


> Heh, that slipped by me. Clever.
> 
> So does that mean the show was denewed?


Nice one.

Reminds me of the episode of "Arrested Development" where they were complaining that their "house-constuction contract" was cut from 22 houses to 18 houses.


----------



## tiassa (Jul 2, 2008)

nirisahn said:


> Grant was at the beginning before the opening credits. He was following around a little robot.


and Lupo reprimanded him for letting the robot run free (or something like that)


----------



## Anubys (Jul 16, 2004)

My kids started watching this last batch with me (the last 6 or so episodes). They absolutely loved the show and were heartbroken to find out it was over.

I think they might enjoy warehouse 13 as well. Can't start them on science fiction too early, if you ask me!


----------



## tiassa (Jul 2, 2008)

LoadStar said:


> Random cameo, as far as I know.


M5 does special effects work for Hollywood, Grant is good a building robots/RC stuff. It is possible that the producers used M5 for some of the effects during the show's run.


----------



## Bierboy (Jun 12, 2004)

Rob Helmerichs said:


> That was a nice way to end it.
> 
> And I'm really glad it's over, because it was already really pretty...over.


Have I said before that......oh.....yeah.....never mind.

Semi-satisfying ending...that's the best I can give it. Won't be missed....certainly not in the state it was this last season.



Shakhari said:


> I liked the finale, but it's been a hard slog this season. As campy as the show was, I liked it a lot the first three seasons. It was never the same after they came back from 1947.


This.


----------



## Bierboy (Jun 12, 2004)

Rob Helmerichs said:


> They should have had Fargo and Holly go to work for the Warehouse organization. They wouldn't ever HAVE to show up on the other show, but there would always be the possibility...


THAT would be AWESOME...


----------



## Bierboy (Jun 12, 2004)

Steveknj said:


> In a TWO hour finale, I could see them going back to the original timeline. They could resolve the storylines in the "new" timeline (Eureka getting sold, etc.) and the have Carter drive through the worm hole and back to the "old" timeline. I was actually kind of surprised they didn't do a two hour finale actually. A lot of things felt rushed.


Two-hour finales are reserved for shows that deserve it...


----------



## DevdogAZ (Apr 16, 2003)

Steveknj said:


> In a TWO hour finale, I could see them going back to the original timeline. They could resolve the storylines in the "new" timeline (Eureka getting sold, etc.) and the have Carter drive through the worm hole and back to the "old" timeline. I was actually kind of surprised they didn't do a two hour finale actually. A lot of things felt rushed.


So you're suggesting that the finale should have had Carter inadvertently abandon all the versions of the people we know and care about from the last two seasons in favor of the versions of the people we know and care about from the first three seasons?

Let me just make sure I understand:

-Carter and Alison would suddenly be unmarried.
-Fargo never would have met Holly.
-Alison would be head of GD.
-Fargo would still be a screwup.
-Jo would still be Carter's deputy.
-Grace would not exist.
-Kevin would be autistic again.

And they were supposed to pull this off in a satisfying manner in one (oversized) episode?


----------



## hummingbird_206 (Aug 23, 2007)

ietgyflqnk said:


> HWQyISFX christianlouboutinsale-store com/#97488]important source KMGbtOMhYayVOr christianlouboutinsale-store com/]Additional Info elRJkjPkEP christianlouboutinsale-store com/]Christian Louboutin Outlet VIkjng christianlouboutinsale-store com/ iaUHgvGYfbWY


Huh?

Paging photoshopgrl....something about a CL shoe sale!


----------



## eddyj (Jun 20, 2002)

ietgyflqnk said:


> HWQyISFX christianlouboutinsale-store com/#97488]important source KMGbtOMhYayVOr christianlouboutinsale-store com/]Additional Info elRJkjPkEP christianlouboutinsale-store com/]Christian Louboutin Outlet VIkjng christianlouboutinsale-store com/ iaUHgvGYfbWY


Well, that about sums it up!


----------



## Rob Helmerichs (Oct 17, 2000)

Personally, I would have gone with KMGbtAMhYeyVOr, but that's probably just me...


----------



## kaszeta (Jun 11, 2004)

Rob Helmerichs said:


> Personally, I would have gone with KMGbtAMhYeyVOr, but that's probably just me...


Always going with the cheap knockoff to save money, huh?

When it comes to shoes, however, I insist on genuine KMGbtOMhYayVOrs


----------



## TonyD79 (Jan 4, 2002)

Bierboy said:


> Two-hour finales are reserved for shows that deserve it...


We get it. You don't like it anymore. Quit thread crapping.


----------



## Bierboy (Jun 12, 2004)

TonyD79 said:


> We get it. You don't like it anymore. Quit thread crapping.


For crying out loud....lemme have one more shot with the finale 

...and....and....and....are you related to the spoiler police?


----------



## Rob Helmerichs (Oct 17, 2000)

kaszeta said:


> Always going with the cheap knockoff to save money, huh?
> 
> When it comes to shoes, however, I insist on genuine KMGbtOMhYayVOrs


Typical KMGbtOMhYayVOr snob. Not only is KMGbtAMhYeyVOr cheaper, but it's also more stylish.


----------



## hummingbird_206 (Aug 23, 2007)

Rob Helmerichs said:


> Typical KMGbtOMhYayVOr snob. Not only is KMGbtAMhYeyVOr cheaper, but it's also more stylish.


But do they have red soles?


----------



## RGM1138 (Oct 6, 1999)

> HWQyISFX christianlouboutinsale-store com/#97488]important source KMGbtOMhYayVOr christianlouboutinsale-store com/]Additional Info elRJkjPkEP christianlouboutinsale-store com/]Christian Louboutin Outlet VIkjng christianlouboutinsale-store com/ iaUHgvGYfbWY


We've finally decrypted this. It's . . it's a cookbook!!


----------



## Eddief66 (Oct 24, 2009)

DevdogAZ said:


> So you're suggesting that the finale should have had Carter inadvertently abandon all the versions of the people we know and care about from the last two seasons in favor of the versions of the people we know and care about from the first three seasons?
> 
> Let me just make sure I understand:
> 
> ...


If I remember correctly, Grace had arrived in Eureka shortly before they went back in time.


----------



## eddyj (Jun 20, 2002)

Eddief66 said:


> If I remember correctly, Grace had arrived in Eureka shortly before they went back in time.


But was she wearing KMGbtOMhYayVOr or KMGbtAMhYeyVOr? That makes a huge difference in the story line!


----------



## betts4 (Dec 27, 2005)

eddyj said:


> But was she wearing KMGbtOMhYayVOr or KMGbtAMhYeyVOr? That makes a huge difference in the story line!


I don't know. I thought it was only Alison that wore them in the series.


----------



## kaszeta (Jun 11, 2004)

eddyj said:


> But was she wearing KMGbtOMhYayVOr or KMGbtAMhYeyVOr? That makes a huge difference in the story line!


That's how you can tell which timeline they are in, by whether the shoes are KMGbtAMhYeyVOr knockoffs, or authentic red-soled KMGbtOMhYayVOrs


----------



## Rob Helmerichs (Oct 17, 2000)

This place is very strange.

And I acknowledge my role in that.


----------



## Steveknj (Mar 10, 2003)

DevdogAZ said:


> So you're suggesting that the finale should have had Carter inadvertently abandon all the versions of the people we know and care about from the last two seasons in favor of the versions of the people we know and care about from the first three seasons?
> 
> Let me just make sure I understand:
> 
> ...


Sure, why not? First hour resolves these issues. Second hour, he goes back to the Eureka we knew and loved for 3 years. In a way, it would be an interesting juxtaposition.


----------



## eddyj (Jun 20, 2002)

Rob Helmerichs said:


> This place is very strange.
> 
> And I acknowledge my role in that.


Welcome to TCF! Are you new?


----------



## betts4 (Dec 27, 2005)

betts4 said:


> I don't know. I thought it was only Alison that wore them in the series.


Maybe I was thinking of Andy.


----------



## Augusta1 (Jul 22, 2012)

Kevin was not Stark's son that was Allison's first' husband that died.


----------



## Family (Jul 23, 2001)

Well it won't go down as a top show (of even its era), but I'm gonna miss Eureka.


----------



## danterner (Mar 4, 2005)

busyba said:


> I'm pretty sure the line about how "at least the DOD gave us six weeks" followed by the memo from DOD that their closing was moved up to today was a bit of a reference to that.


Yes, I chuckled when they did that on the finale. Also at the line "Eureka is being torn apart by a network of wormholes!"

(Just finished watching the episode).

For some reason, my episode tracking app thinks there is a S05E14 episode titled "The Final Ending," which aired the same night as this episode (7/16/12). Anyone know anything about that?


----------

